

How the CIA made Google - safeaim
https://medium.com/@NafeezAhmed/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e

======
api
Here's the bibliography of the author of this piece, for context:

[http://www.nafeezahmed.com/p/books.html](http://www.nafeezahmed.com/p/books.html)

He's certainly got his own axes to grind and his own political ideology to
sell, but that doesn't have any bearing on the truth or falsehood of the facts
he reports.

25 points and no other comments? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?

